# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Lozha e Madhe e Masoneve Shqiptare

## Duaje Siveten

_Masonet pra u lançuan publikisht. Ne Lozhen e Masoneve nuk pranohen ish-komunista. Mos valle Ilir Meta, Bamir Topi, Edvin Rama etj jane aspirante apo ndoshta antare te masonerise Shqiptare????

Kemi ndonje mason ketu ne forum qe te na ndriçoje me tej ..._

Agjensia e Lajmeve SOT 15 Tetor 2011 
Masonët lançohen publikisht edhe në Shqipëri 
Për herë të parë në Shqipëri bëhet publike lozha e madhe e masonëve.Prej vitesh ka bërë pjese ne masonerinë e lirë franceze. PërfaqësuesI i kësaj organizate në vendin tonë Caci, tregon për përpjekjet shume vjeçare për te hapur lozhën, dhe pengesat nga sistemi komunist qe ka ndaluar gjithmonë këtë veprimtari.Një nga kushtet që të bëhesh pjesë e masonërisë është edhe të mos kesh lidhje me komunizmin. Pjese e masonerisë kanë qenë shumë figura te shquara te politikes, artit, muzikës dhe sportit si Xhorxh Uashington apo Garibaltit.

Përfaqësuesi italian citon: Dhe ne kemi bërë të pamundurën të cojmë përpara amanetin e tyre qe lozha e madhe e masonëve te përçoje mesazhe paqeje në botë. Shembull te mesazhit te tyre te paqes, një rast konkret nga konfliktet ne rajon.Masoneria e Lire,gjendet e përhapur në të gjithë boten ka pasur ndikim te madh ne historinë e njerëzimit.Fillimi i shekullit 21, e ka gjetur Masonerinë ne qendër te vëmendjes se medieve dhe gazetarëve në përpjekje për te zbardhur diçka nga organizata me sekrete e planetit.

----------


## Bes-s

edhe kjo mungonte!

----------


## Korcar-L1

"...organizata me sekrete e planetit..." lol, te ishte sekrete nuk do behej publike sot. 
Uroj te hapen dhe lozha te tjera ne qytet periferike te Shqiperise.

----------


## BlueBaron

> _Masonet pra u lançuan publikisht. Ne Lozhen e Masoneve nuk pranohen ish-komunista. Mos valle Ilir Meta, Bamir Topi, Edvin Rama etj jane aspirante apo ndoshta antare te masonerise Shqiptare????
> 
> Kemi ndonje mason ketu ne forum qe te na ndriçoje me tej ..._
> 
> Agjensia e Lajmeve SOT 15 Tetor 2011 
> Masonët lançohen publikisht edhe në Shqipëri 
> Për herë të parë në Shqipëri bëhet publike lozha e madhe e masonëve.Prej vitesh ka bërë pjese ne masonerinë e lirë franceze. PërfaqësuesI i kësaj organizate në vendin tonë Caci, tregon për përpjekjet shume vjeçare për te hapur lozhën, dhe pengesat nga sistemi komunist qe ka ndaluar gjithmonë këtë veprimtari.Një nga kushtet që të bëhesh pjesë e masonërisë është edhe të mos kesh lidhje me komunizmin. Pjese e masonerisë kanë qenë shumë figura te shquara te politikes, artit, muzikës dhe sportit si Xhorxh Uashington apo *Garibaltit*.
> 
> Përfaqësuesi italian citon: Dhe ne kemi bërë të pamundurën të cojmë përpara amanetin e tyre qe lozha e madhe e masonëve te përçoje mesazhe paqeje në botë. Shembull te mesazhit te tyre te paqes, një rast konkret nga konfliktet ne rajon.Masoneria e Lire,gjendet e përhapur në të gjithë boten ka pasur ndikim te madh ne historinë e njerëzimit.Fillimi i shekullit 21, e ka gjetur Masonerinë ne qendër te vëmendjes se medieve dhe gazetarëve në përpjekje për te zbardhur diçka nga organizata me sekrete e planetit.




Eshte GARIBALDI o katunar injorant gazetar ...

----------


## Force-Intruder

Përpjekje të sistemit komunist që ka ndaluar këtë veprimtari....pjesë në masonerinë franceze... (dmth GODF) ... amanetin e tyre....mesazhe paqeje.... konflikte në rajon... WTF!!!

Kushdo e ka shkruar këtë paçavure jam i sigurtë që nuk është i aftë të shkruajë si duhet as një sms urimi për Vitin e Ri...

Unë nuk di gjë për masonët... por një shprehje filmi thoshte :  "If it's secret and elite, it can't be good..."  Kështuuuu...

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Tingëllon shumë "trendy"- e modës, Masoneri dhe Shoqëri Sekrete, sidomos sot edhe në vendin tonë. Por problemi haset në atë, se sa dijeni kemi ne si shoqëri Shqiptare rreth Masonerisë dhe shoqërive sekrete.

Pjesa më e madhe, e identifikojnë Masonerinë, me anë të romaneve të Dan Brown, apo librave konspirativ që shiten sot në librari dhe, që promovohen me shumë pompozitet. Por më e keqja e të këqiave, është kur shfaqen shkrime amatoreske dhe keqdashëse, që nxiten nga urrejtje fetare në drejtim të Masonerisë, ku si pikë interesante në këtë rast është; kur armiqtë e betuar fetarë të njëri tjetrit, si Krishtërimi dhe Islami, "bashkohen" dhe nuk përtojnë ta quajnë Masonerinë si të keqen e njerëzimit, dhe si mishërim të "djallit".

Nga mungësa si e një llozhe të mirëfilltë, po ashtu edhe të njohurive të duhura rreth Masonerisë, lind edhe dëshira jo veç për të sulmuar nga injoranca, por edhe çon në vetëshpalljen e ca delirantëve si Masonë, apo themelim të  Vëllazërive Masone në Shqipëri.

Raste të tilla nuk është se kanë munguar, dhe mbase edhe lajmi i tanishëm është një ndër filizat e tjerë për të gënjyer sërish.

Nëse ka shqiptarë që iu intereson Masoneria, dhe të kenë sado pak idenë se kush janë masonët, mendoj se e mira do ishte të niseshin në kërkimin e librave që trajtojnë Dijet e Lashta, simbolet e lashta hermetike, filozofinë hermetike, Alkiminë, libra të botuar nga vetë Mjeshtra Masonë....Në të vërtetë, libra me një veçanti të tillë, nuk gjenden në libraritë shqiptare, dhe askush nuk merr mundimin as t'i përkthejë apo botojë, por nuk është e thënë se nuk mund të shkarkohen dhe blihen në mënyrë elektronike.

Mund të them se një përpjekje pozitive rreth përshtatjes në Shqip, të Filozofisë Hermetike, është bërë vetëm me Madhështorin Kybalion. (një mundësi shumë e mirë për ata që nuk dijnë anglisht)
Në disa tema në këtë forum,  sidomos në atë të Arkeologjisë, janë trajtuar disa raste përputhshmërie, rreth lashtësisë së popullit tonë , me disa simbole dhe rite masone, madje BARAT i ka shtjelluar shumë bukur disa raste të tilla, sepse fundja asgjë nuk është e rastësishme – instiktivisht nuk kam besuar kurrë tek "rastësia"

Kështu që e mira do ishte, që Shqiptarët mos të niseshin nga lajme apo shkrime amatoreske, rreth masonerisë, por e mira do ishte që të kapeshin pas librave me objekt trajtimi të këtyre dijeve. Ia vlen, për mendimin tim.

Mendoj se ka dallim mes "shoqëri sekrete" dhe "shoqëri me sekrete" dhe jo çdo shoqëri sekrete apo me sekrete qoftë, është masone, sepse teprohet shumë me këtë pjesë. Për më tepër, janë bërë si "klube nate", ato të ashtëquajtura apo vetëshpallura, si shoqëri sekrete.

Kjo çështja tjetër, e pamundësisë për të hapur Llozhë në komunizim, nuk do thotë se në atë kohë, nuk ka pasur Vëllazëri Sekrete në vendin tonë, po ashtu edhe pasja apo jo e një Llozhe të mirëfilltë tani në Shqipëri, nuk do thotë se nuk ka Vëllazëri sekrete, por sigurisht nuk është e thënë të jetë Masone.
Gjithsesi, qofshin Llozha të mirëfillta apo thjesht imitim, më shumë do preferoja hapjen e Llozhave dhe shtimin e tyre në Shqipëri, se sa Kishat apo Xhamiat që më shumë po japin mesazhe urrejtje se sa Paqeje rreth njëri tjetrit, vetëm për shkak të besimit ndryshe. 

Thjesht mendimi im, që nuk është e thënë të jetë i saktë :-)

----------


## uj me gaz

> If it's secret and elite, it can't be good...


 :Lulja3:   :Lulja3:   :Lulja3:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Në të vërtetë, libra me një veçanti të tillë, nuk gjenden në libraritë shqiptare, dhe askush nuk merr mundimin as t'i përkthejë apo botojë, por nuk është e thënë se nuk mund të shkarkohen dhe blihen në mënyrë elektronike...


Per hir te se vertetes, njohuria transmetohet "nga buzet e mjeshtrit ne veshet e nxenesit" dhe nuk shkruhet kurre... Keshtu nese vertete kerkon te verteten e shkruar, ate nuk ke per ta gjetur kurre.

Une kam siguruar ne vite nje sasi te konsiderueshme librash (Gigabytes te  tera)... ndonjehere aq te rralle e te vjeter sa jane te skanuar faqe me faqe e tani nuk gjenden me...flas per kopje origjinale kuptohet... jane interesante pjesa derrmuese. Por aq!

----------


## presHeva-Lee

Masoneria-Ujku i veshur si Dele

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Masoneria-Ujku i veshur si Dele


He me te pifsha dolline jo... ne hell duhen shkuar te gjithe... :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Per hir te se vertetes, njohuria transmetohet "nga buzet e mjeshtrit ne veshet e nxenesit" dhe nuk shkruhet kurre... Keshtu nese vertete kerkon te verteten e shkruar, ate nuk ke per ta gjetur kurre.


Fjalët e Arta nuk shkruhen në karta, apo jo ?  :buzeqeshje: 




> Une kam siguruar ne vite nje sasi te konsiderueshme librash (Gigabytes te  tera)... ndonjehere aq te rralle e te vjeter sa jane te skanuar faqe me faqe e tani nuk gjenden me...flas per kopje origjinale kuptohet... jane interesante pjesa derrmuese. Por aq!


Për hir të së vërtetës, një pjesë të koleksionit tënd e kam edhe unë, "rastësisht" !
Të paktën shërbejnë për nxitjen e kërkimit të së Vërtetës, dhe jo të qëndrosh si pjesa  e madhe e njerëzve  dembelë, që   pranojnë vetëm njërën anë të medaljes, sepse ashtu iu vjen më e dashur ta pranojnë. 

Të japin mundësinë edhe të qënurit mendjehapur.

Post scriuptum : Të lutem mos m'u shfaq më si dje, me atë pamjen e këmbëve mbi tavolinë, sepse ngjan shumë shëmtuar (miqësisht, pa kunja ta them)

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Për hir të së vërtetës, një pjesë të koleksionit tënd e kam edhe unë, "rastësisht" !)


Hahahha... jo jo ta garantoj. Ato qe ke ti shoku jane pjese e koleksionit "ezoterik".. jo atji te klasifikuar "privat". Une jap ato qe njerzit kerkojne... iksi ato deshi ato mori.... 
Nese do ndonje liber specifik ndonjehere, apo mbi ndonje teme specifike... ndihu i lire te me thuash.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Hahahha... jo jo ta garantoj. Ato qe ke ti shoku jane pjese e koleksionit "ezoterik".. jo atji te klasifikuar "privat". Une jap ato qe njerzit kerkojne... iksi ato deshi ato mori.... 
> Nese do ndonje liber specifik ndonjehere, apo mbi ndonje teme specifike... ndihu i lire te me thuash.


Të lutem, jam Femër ! Mos m'u drejto me shoku apo me* i*! As që ngjaj edhe fizikisht me seksin mashkull fare. Meshkujt janë goxha të shëmtuar  :perqeshje: 

Do ta kem parasysh për këtë pjesën tjetër të koleksionit, faleminderit !

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Të lutem, jam Femër!


Ooopsss!!!  :xx: 
Sapo t'u revokuan te gjitha privilegjet...!

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Ooopsss!!! 
> Sapo t'u revokuan te gjitha privilegjet...!


Oh sa më zhgënjeve ! Ç'a të them unë tani ? Të të them "më mer të keqen- atë bëj", nuk e them dot, sepse e keqja e një Femre e zbukuron mashkullin, dhe nuk ta jap një privilegj të tillë !

Vesh më vesh, është thënë që me "kohë" se edhe Orakujt ishin Femra !
Por si duket patën fatin që thuhet në legjendat e "Ëngjëjve të rënë"...

Madje thuhet se edhe "mollën e ndaluar" ishte Femra ajo që e kafshoi e para, nga dëshira dhe vullneti për Dijen, ndërsa mashkulli e kafshoi vetëm sepse ia kërkoi Femra.... (këtë ma ka thënë dikush në "vesh" që Lavdi Zotit nuk janë gjithë meshkujt njëlloj, për nga privilegjet ndaj Femrës)

Kybalioni nuk ka qenë pjesë e atij koleksioni, por e gjeta vetë, madje ia këshillova dhe e binda ta lexojë atë dishepullin tënd besnik, që shpesh ta kam "korruptuar" nga ana ime...

Një arsye më shumë që vërteton se 'Ndikimi Mendor', është më i fortë tek Femra !
Sa për kuriozitet, nga t'u shkrep në kokë, që jam mashkull ?! Të kishte shpëtuar gjë nga "Fakte mbi Femrat" ?

----------


## land

Fetare qenkan keta masonet mo :syte zemra:

----------


## BlueBaron

Personalisht, te ashtuquajturat "Shoqeri Sekrete" me japin nje fare bezdie, te çfaredo lloji qofshin. Nga sa kam pare e degjuar asnje e mire nuk mbahet sekret. Nevoje per sekret dhe per heshtje ka vetem nje jo e mire. Sidomos masoneria qe perflitet si sekret qindravjeçarë ...

----------


## loneeagle

> "...organizata me sekrete e planetit..." lol, te ishte sekrete nuk do behej publike sot. 
> Uroj te hapen dhe lozha te tjera ne qytet periferike te Shqiperise.


Sekret nuk eshte qe ekzistojn por si veprojn. Qe ekzistojne shoqata te tilla as e ve ne dyshim sa peshe kane ne shoqerin tone nuk e di por jam e bindur qe kurre nuk do kene me teper peshe se zoti krijuesi jone. Prandaj as me shqeteson fakti qe ekzistojne edhe ku ndodhen sepse per fatin/jeten tone vendos dikush tjeter, edhe pse njeriu since day one eshte munduar te jete zoti vet.

----------


## peshkaqeni33

> Personalisht, te ashtuquajturat "Shoqeri Sekrete" me japin nje fare bezdie, te çfaredo lloji qofshin. *Nga sa kam pare e degjuar asnje e mire nuk mbahet sekret.* Nevoje per sekret dhe per heshtje ka vetem nje jo e mire. Sidomos masoneria qe perflitet si sekret qindravjeçarë ...


Me frazen e theksuar i ke thene te gjitha!

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Kam pasë lexuar një herë një thënie, nuk e mbaj mend se nga kush, që "vetëm sekretet e vogla, duhen mbajtur fshehur; ndërsa ato të mëdha nuk kanë nevojë të mbahen fshehur, sepse i ruan mosbesimi i publikut" ! 

E, në këtë rast, do thoja që mbase Masonët nuk kanë nevojë të mbajnë gjë fshehur, sepse është vetë mosbesimi i publikut që e mban të fshehur veprimtarinë e tyre pozitive, progresin që i kanë dhënë njerëzimit përgjatë shekujsh !

Finis...

----------

